# Pc13 + Pb12-nsd =



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I was going to order another PC/PB13, but the wife kiboshed it right away when she found out how much I ended up paying for the PC13. 

I can't go over $1000 delivered, actually closer to $500, but I was wondering if I added a PB12-NSD if I would notice a big difference in output or a difference at all?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend adding a "weaker" sub than your main one as it will become the weak link in your system. This means that anytime the NSD is being pushed too much while the Ultra isn't distortion will be introduced. I would wait until you are allowed to get another Ultra ideally or at least a comparable sub.

The weakest link will hold you back remember that.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

alexadams77 said:


> I was going to order another PC/PB13, but the wife kiboshed it right away when she found out how much I ended up paying for the PC13.
> 
> I can't go over $1000 delivered, actually closer to $500, but I was wondering if I added a PB12-NSD if I would notice a big difference in output or a difference at all?


Definitely not a good option. The weaker sub will start to strain at lower level than the stronger sub. There is also a "SQ" difference between them.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

What if I were to turn down the gain on the PB12 so that when I listen to it at extreme levels, it wouldn't be maxed out?


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

alexadams77 said:


> What if I were to turn down the gain on the PB12 so that when I listen to it at extreme levels, it wouldn't be maxed out?


They have to be set at the same (or at least very close) level, otherwise you won't get the full "gain". Believe me, you don't want to do that.

BTW, what is the reason for adding another subwoofer? Anything specific lacking in current situation?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

adding any "cheaper" sub to your PC13 would only mess up the overall performance.

unless you need some more output, stick with your single PC13.

maybe your wife will compromise, price for you, looks for her for a PB13


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

The reason for getting another subwoofer is because I love the intense sound of the Bass from my PC13 and I'm hungry for more! If it doesn't make sense or isn't realistic to buy a different sub, other then a PC/PB, then I'm done then.

What about adding a MBM-12 to the system to add more to the 50-100hz?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The only thing you need to add if you are going to add is another Ultra... :T 

Just do it! :dontknow:


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Christmas is coming up soon and the wife is asking me what I want? I wonder if I've been a good boy or not this year?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

alexadams77 said:


> Christmas is coming up soon and the wife is asking me what I want? I wonder if I've been a good boy or not this year?


Sorry no PC 13ultra for you


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

With my recent purchase of the PC13 (September) and Axiom m80's (1 week old), I think that you might be right. I might have to give the wife a Christmas list that only says;

PC/PB13-Ultra


----------

